# Steven (of Nazereth) Hill signing a possibility



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

On Courtside, Mike Rice seemed to hint Blazers summer league team crowd favorite Steven Hill may now have a bit of an inside track on others for grabbing the Blazers last roster spot, mainly because he's high energy, fairly athletic seven footer the Blazers can allow Greg Oden to practice with that they don't have to worry as much about Greg Oden accidentally breaking.

It's seems Greg Oden has already accidentally broken Nate McMillan in the Blazers' after-the-season workout camp in Hawaii....

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/08/how_greg_oden_made_nate_mcmill.html



> "...Oden, as he recalls, understood the drill when McMillan told him the first time.
> 
> "I said 'Coach, I can do it','' Oden said. "But he was like 'Let me show you how to do it, you are not doing it right' ... and I was like 'Coach, let me do it' ...''
> 
> ...


Ooops.

By the way, the "Steven of Nazereth" nickname is Rice's idea.


----------



## J~Rush (Jul 6, 2008)

I've liked him ever since watching him at Arkansas.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...Hill was solid in the game I attended versus the T-Wolves during Summer League [he even blocked K.Love on more than one attempt!!!]


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

I say lets sign him.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

The new Ha Seung-Jin and Hero of the Trail Blazers!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

As far as depth goes I 'spose it's wiser to go big rather than go small (say for instance giving roster spot fifteen to Kopo), and he'd certainly be a cheap hire.

Considering that Summer league is nothing but a guard's league, I thought Hill looked pretty solid, and even though he didn't seem like much of a rebounder, he's got a nose for blocking shots.

I say what the hell, go for it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The nickname is brilliant.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Can we bring back Ha as a coach, then?

barfo


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

This is the big reason KP wanted an open roster spot? The guy sucked at summer league and they think he can bang Oden around? This is going to be catastrophic. The season is over before it even began.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

ProZach said:


> This is the big reason KP wanted an open roster spot? The guy sucked at summer league and they think he can bang Oden around? This is going to be catastrophic. The season is over before it even began.


This is a "who cares" roster fill. Meaning, if something better comes along midseason, they just cut Hill and eat the 400k one year contract (if they sign him), but if they were to sign Koponen right now, and then needed to open a roster spot midseason, they couldn't cut him without losing out on his future. First of all, Kop would have a longer contract as a first round pick, and second, the Blazers would also lose his rights which I think they want to hold onto, so they would not want to kick him to the curb. Right now, we have a lot of players that we care about, only Raef is really unimportant, anyone else we would not want to dump just to open a spot. But Hill would fall in the category of "who cares" if we had to cut him.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

ProZach said:


> This is the big reason KP wanted an open roster spot? The guy sucked at summer league and they think he can bang Oden around? This is going to be catastrophic. The season is over before it even began.




LOL!!! Debby downer.:lol:


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

negative nancy!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

You mean we weren't holding this open spot for when Chris Paul or Deron Williams walks through the door? Darn it!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

ProZach said:


> This is the big reason KP wanted an open roster spot? The guy sucked at summer league and they think he can bang Oden around? This is going to be catastrophic. The season is over before it even began.


...I hope you are being sarcastic because Hill did not "suck" at Summer League...He will serve his purpose/roll just fine if he is, in fact, signed to the last roster spot [let the season begin]!!!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Hill reminds me of Joel with more O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ProZach said:


> This is the big reason KP wanted an open roster spot? The guy sucked at summer league and they think he can bang Oden around? This is going to be catastrophic. The season is over before it even began.


Yeah, because we all know no team can possibly compete for a championship, or even hope to make the play-offs without a great 15th man.

Seriously, if they do sign him it will be for practice fodder. All they need is a big body with a pulse. Who'd you rather have Greg Oden beating up on in practice, Joel Przybilla or Steven Hill?

BNM


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If we are ensured that Petteri will have a decent buyout clause, I am all for signing Hill. 

He is a high enegry big who is physical and can block shots. He can be a living practice dummy for Oden, and from what I have heard is a very good/funny dude. 

If a trade comes along that, for some absurd reason, has us taking in more players than we send out we can easily cut him. As stated above, that cant happen with PetKo. 

Also, as long as Sergio is on this team, I dont think we should sign Petko. Petteri will, IMO, surpass Sergio as the #3 PG(Actually #4 or even 5 if you put into consiteration Roy and Rudy's skills). That would be bad, and could cause a distraction to Rudy and the team as a whole. Let Sergio buddy up Rudy and help him get acustomed to the NBA, then deal his *** if he has shown no improvments on the many, many facets of the game he is terrible at.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Signing Hill would be a much better move than signing Koponen. I really hope the Blazers do that because Greg will not only need to bang on people in practice, but more than likely he will need to sit out some practices and having another big makes sense. 

Plus, I really think Joel will be traded by the deadline


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

barfo said:


> Can we bring back Ha as a coach, then?


If we do that - who is going to do the play-by-play announcin on the tee vee?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

He needs to grow his long hair and the beard!!!!! Come on man!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Steven of Nazereth. :lol:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0r4YTTctVjU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0r4YTTctVjU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/djrlKxw1Vak&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/djrlKxw1Vak&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l0zx54BHhkw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l0zx54BHhkw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I'm not sure, but doesn't he kinda remind you of someone? I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Walton Baby! I think it was Kamla that made a comment that MR. Hill looks like Mr Walton during his Portland days!


----------

